# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  राज कोमिक्स : सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव

## ingole

*दोस्तों पेश है राज कोमिक्स का एक और हीरो
**"सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव"*
*दोस्तों इस सूत्र में हम ध्रुव सीरिज की सारी कोमिक्स का संकलन पेश करने की कोशिश करेंगे. 
कोई भी मित्र इसमें अपनी तरफ से कोई कोमिक्स प्रस्तुत कर सकता है या फिर अपनी पसंदीदा कोमिक्स की मांग भी कर सकता है.
लेकिन ध्यान रखें 
एक कोमिक्स समाप्त होने के बाद ही दूसरी कोमिक्स शुरू करें.
पूरी कोमिक्स को एक बार में ही पोस्ट करें.
अगर क्रमानुसार पोस्ट कर सकें तो अच्छा रहेगा.
*

----------


## ingole

*पेश है दोस्तों सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव सीरिज की पहली कोमिक्स ,जिसका नाम है : प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-1*

----------


## ashwanimale

वाह पहले अंक से प्रारंभ कमाल है

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला -2*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-3
*

Attachment 792966Attachment 792966

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-4*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-5*

----------


## ramsingh111

वाह पहले अंक से प्रारंभ:156:

----------


## ashwanimale

> वाह पहले अंक से प्रारंभ:156:


हाँ. फुल्टूस मजा आना तय है

----------


## ingole

प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-6/7/8/9

----------


## ingole

प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-10/11/12/13

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-14*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-15*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-16*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-17*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-18*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-19*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-20*

----------


## ingole

प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-21

----------


## ingole

प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-22

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-23*

----------


## ingole

प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-24

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-25*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-26*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-27*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-28*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-29*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-30*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-31*

----------


## ingole

*प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला (सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव)-32*

----------


## ingole

दोस्तों , इस प्रकार से ध्रुव का पहला अंक समाप्त हुआ , अब इसको पढ़कर आनंद लीजिये ..  दूसरा अंक लेकर मैं शीघ्र ही आपके सामने आऊंगा .

----------


## gill1313

> दोस्तों , इस प्रकार से ध्रुव का पहला अंक समाप्त हुआ , अब इसको पढ़कर आनंद लीजिये ..  दूसरा अंक लेकर मैं शीघ्र ही आपके सामने आऊंगा .


Bahut badhiya mitr 
BACHPAN KE DIN JAAD DILA DIYE 
shukriya mitr

----------


## ramsingh111

दूसरा अंक ............................

----------


## ingole

*पेश है दोस्तों , ध्रुव का दूसरा अंक जिसका नाम है** 
रोमन हत्यारा*

----------


## ingole

*रोमन हत्यारा -1*

----------


## ingole

*रोमन हत्यारा -2*

----------


## ingole

*रोमन हत्यारा -3*

----------


## ingole

*रोमन हत्यारा -4*

----------


## ingole

*रोमन हत्यारा -5*

----------


## ingole

*रोमन हत्यारा -6*

----------


## ingole

*रोमन हत्यारा -7*

----------


## ingole

*रोमन हत्यारा -8*

----------


## ingole

*रोमन हत्यारा -9*

----------


## ingole

*रोमन हत्यारा -10*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *रोमन हत्यारा -2*


एतिहासिक तथ्य को कितनी खूबसूरती से कोमिक में पिक किया गया है, भई वाह!

----------


## ingole

> एतिहासिक तथ्य को कितनी खूबसूरती से कोमिक में पिक किया गया है, भई वाह!


माले जी चित्र बड़े नहीं हो पा रहे हैं कैसे करूँ?

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी चित्र बड़े नहीं हो पा रहे हैं कैसे करूँ?


पता लगाने की कोशिश करता हूँ, वैसे भी ये पुराने हैं इनकी क्वालिटी उच्च नहीं है इसलिए समझौता मजबूरी हो सकता है|

----------


## ramsingh111

cntol ke sath + ka batan dbay picter badi ho jayegi

----------


## ramsingh111

_यदि फॉण्ट छोटा लग रहा है तोह CTRL और + का बटन प्रेस कीजिये फॉण्ट बड़ा हो जायेगा और आप उसे देख पाएंगे .._

----------


## ashwanimale

> cntol ke sath + ka batan dbay picter badi ho jayegi


धन्यवाद मित्र 



> _यदि फॉण्ट छोटा लग रहा है तोह CTRL और + का बटन प्रेस कीजिये फॉण्ट बड़ा हो जायेगा और आप उसे देख पाएंगे .._


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

> *रोमन हत्यारा -10*


देखिये! क्या कुछ सुधार सम्भव हो सका है?

----------


## shriman420

shandar sutra hai sirji.... maja aa gaya super comondo dhruv hamesha se hi mera favourite raha hai ....ajj comics padh kar bahut maza aya....

----------


## nitin9935

इस सूत्र को रोक क्यों दिया


अगर आप कहो तो मैं आगे बढ़ाऊँ

----------


## aladin

wow.....plz ise aage badhaiye

----------


## ashok sharma

ISKO PURA KARE

----------

